# Bán lỗ Căn hộ Eco Xuân 2 phòng ngủ chỉ 500 triệu. Bao hồ sơ Vay



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Cần tiền mở xưởng bán gấp căn hộ 2 phòng ngủ Eco Xuân

Căn hộ 67m2 view công viên và hồ bơi đẹp
Nhà mởi 100% vào ở ngay
Nội thất hoàn thiện chủ đầu tư bàn giao
Giá bán gấp chỉ 1.75 tỷ bao toàn bộ thuế phí (Lỗ 100 triệu so với thị trường)

Liên hệ chính chủ: 0901 879 268


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Quan tâm liên hệ 0901 879 268 xem nhà


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Căn hộ Opal Skyline cũng rất đáng đầu tư


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Dự án opal Skyline đang chiết khấu khủng đến 165 triệu. Nhanh tay sở hữu. Hotline 0901879268


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Căn hộ Astral City cao cấp nhất khu vực


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Lavita Thuận An vừa mở bán giá từ 36-41 triệu/m2 gồm VAT


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

The Emerald Golf View là dự án cao cấp đầu tiên của Lê Phong tại khu vực. Đơn giá 40-45 triệu/m2


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Sắp mở rộng quốc lộ 13. BĐS Bình Dương hưởng lợi


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Parkview là dự án rẻ nhất tại khu VSIP. Cũng là một sự lựa chọn không tồi cho các cặp vợ chồng trẻ thu nhập chưa cao


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Gem Central Park là dự án cực khủng sắp triển khai tại Thuận An của Đất Xanh Group


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Thuận An đã và đang trở nên quá sôi động. Đặc biệt từ khi có thông tin lên thành phố


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Xạo


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

.....


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Muốn đi xem được không


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Ưu tiên xem buổi tối vì chủ nhà làm giừo hành chính


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Chất lượng nhà thế nào


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Căn hộ Eco Xuân do FBV xây dựng hoàn thiện. FBV đã từng xây dựng rất nhiều dự án của Đất Xanh Group nên có thể yên tâm về chất lượng xây dựng


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Thanh toán thế nào


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Nhà đã nhận vào ở ngya. Thanh toán lại toàn bộ số tiền đã thanh toán cỉ giữ lại 5% ra sổ


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Khi nào ra sổ


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Chủ đầu tư nước ngoài, pháp lý chuẩn. Ra sổ sau 3-4 tháng nhận nhà


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Một số các dự án đối thủ của Eco Xuân


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Opal Skyline, Charm City, Astral City, The Emerald Golf View, Parkview.... là các dự án gần Eco Xuân. Có thể tìm hiểu thêm


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Giá dự án nào rẻ nhất trục đường quốc lộ 13


----------



## Cpl93 (26 Tháng tư 2021)

Eco Xuân là dự án vị trí đẹp nhất nhưng lại rẻ nhất khu vực Thuận An. Chỉ 25-28 triệu/m2. Các dự án khác đã 30-45 triệu/m2


----------

